# Dungeon Siege 3 Xbox360 controller wird nicht erkannt



## Paldonhb (18. Juni 2011)

Hay Leute. Ich bin grad dabei DS3 zu zocken, allerdings hat mir die Steuerung etwas den Spiel Spass geraubt. Kurzerhand hab ich mein XBoX360 Controller raus gekrammt, im Spiel auf Gamepad Unterstüzung und wollte loszocken. aber es will nicht funzen  hab auch entdeckt das die Option Gamepad Unterstüzung immer aufs neue Deaktiviert wird im spiel. also das Häckchen wird immer wieder entfernt sobald ich auf fortfahren Klicke um weiter zu Spielen. bitte bitte helft mir


----------



## Hawkins (18. Juni 2011)

Wird das pad auch von Windows richtig erkannt? Wenn du Win 7 hast schau mal unter *Systemsteuerung\Hardware und Sound\Geräte und Drucker*, da sollte das Pad aufgelistet sein. Dort kannst du dann auch gleich testen ob auch alle Achsen und Knöpfe davon richtig funktionieren.

Schalte das Pad auch ein bevor du das Game startest, dann sollte es eigentlich gleich erkannt werden. Ich habe zwar ein Xbox 360 Wireless Pad (mit XBOX 360 Wireless Receiver for Windows) aber es ist ja eigentlich gleich dem Kabelgebundenem Pad und es funktioniert tadellos in der Demo und auch im fertigen Spiel.


----------



## Freq (18. Juni 2011)

Hatte das selbe Problem, nach ein bisschen suchen bei Google hab ich eine Tolle lösung gefunden:

"Just for reference, here is what I learned:

[*]There is an XInput emulator, that allows the use of DirectInput devices on games that only implement the XInput standard:

explanation: http://forums.pcsx2.net/thread-9802.html

downloads: http://virusdev.ovh.org/files/ (then xinputemu)[*]XInput devices can be used with DirectInput games, as they are enumerated as DirectInput controllers."x360ce vibmod 3.1.4.1.zip runtergeladen, die config so verändert, dass sie (die farben der 1,2,3,4 tasten) übereinstimmen und in den Dungeon Siege III ordner kopiert.

Bin froh eine lösung gefunden zu haben, da dieses Problem mich sonst von einem Kauf des Spieles abgebracht hätte.


----------



## Daishi888 (21. Juni 2011)

Bei mir wollte er das Gamepad auch erst nicht nehmen.
Habe das wie folgt gelöst;

Einfach beim Empfänger und am Gampad gleichzeitig den Empfangen-/Senden-Button gedrückt.
Beim Controller ist der oben drauf, links neber dem Anschluss vom Ladekabel.
Beim Empfänegr war er bei mir nicht zu übersehen... weiß jetzt halt nicht was du für ein Empfänger hast.

Dann wollte er immer noch nicht.
Lag daran, dass ich das Spiel noch mal neu starten musste 

Gruß
Daishi


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2011)

Für das Xbox 360 Gamepad für den PC gibts auch Treiber:

Hier wenn man mit Kabel hat: Software Downloads: Xbox 360 Controller for Windows
Und hier wireless: Software Downloads: Xbox 360 Wireless Controller for Windows


----------



## Inuakki (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab ein ähnliches Problem.

Ich habe einen PS3-PC-Controller von Hama und habe mir jetzt für DS3 noch einen 360-Controller von Logitech gekauft.
Unter Controller in der Systemsteuerung werden beide erkannt und reagieren wunderbar.
Getrennt eingesteckt funktionieren auch beide 1A bei DS3 (der Hama-Controller allerdings nur mit dem 360-Controller-Emulator). Wenn allerdings beide drin stecken, dann reagiert nur der Hama-Controller. Der von Logitech garnicht mehr. Ich habe auch bei Der Controller-Einstellung unter Erweitert den Logitech zum favorisierten gemacht [für ältere Spiele]. aber da regt sich nichts. Connected sind aber beide. Wenn ich nebenbei oder danach in ein anderes Spiel wechsel, dann funktioniert der Logitech wieder.

Bin ratlos...

Gruß
Inuakki


----------

